
Randomly Generated N64 Games [video] - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-vusWL2cx4
======
delish
This is about the use of procedural generation in commercial N64 games like
F-Zero X, not (as I was thinking) something like "Programming with a
Differentiable Forth Interpreter" \+ N64.

Disclaimer: I stopped watching after the first third, when the video didn't go
into technical detail about the procedural generation.

------
ardy42
I watched it, but it wasn't terribly interesting. It's nothing but list of
four games, delivered with a lot of enthusiasm about the mere existence of
some amount of procedurally generated content.

The video-maker also seems to have little idea about how procedurally
generated game content is actually implemented. The video is purely from a
retro game enthusiast perspective.

